# Regionale Dialekte: Brotende



## Lykurg

Wie heißt in Eurer Gegend das erste/letzte Stück vom Brot?

In Norddeutschland sprechen wir vom "Knust", ich hörte, daß in Süddeutschland "Ranft" verwendet wird - wo genauer, und was kennt Ihr noch?
Was sagt man im Osten?​


----------



## Krümelmonster

Also in Schwaben nennt man das "Kneisle" (so spricht mans zumindest, keine Ahnung wie man's schreibt). Ranft hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## FloVi

Ich mach's mir mal einfach ;-)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanten


----------



## Ralf

In meiner Gegend sind "Kanten" und "Ränft'l" am gebräuchlichsten.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ja, hier nennen wir es auch "Kanten". Ich wohne ja in Ralfs Nähe. 

"Ränftl" allerdings kenne ich nicht, dann eher "Randstück" (das sagen dann eher die Kleinkinder). Nicht zu verwechseln mit der "Rinde", die um eine "Schnitte" ringsherum ist und die man oft für Kleinkinder abmachen muss.

So, nun habt ihr aber was zu _knabbern_ an den regionalen Brotbegriffen.


----------



## heidita

Bei mir zu Hause wurde immer 

der Knapp (Knap)

gesagt.

Anekdotisch möchte ich noch anhängen, dass es in Spanisch

die Furt

heisst (el culo del pan) jejejejejeje

In Englisch?


----------



## Jana337

heidita said:
			
		

> In Englisch?


Heel. Click. 

Jana


----------



## heidita

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Heel. Click.
> 
> Jana


 
Heel, ich bin erstaunt!

Absatz!

Sagt man auch bei Hunden, heel, Sitz; aber für Brot! Was man alles hört!


----------



## Lykurg

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

Daß Italiener und Polen darauf sitzen können... tsss


----------



## cyanista

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Wie heißt in Eurer Gegend das erste/letzte Stück vom Brot?
> ​





Mein Freund sagt "Knifte" dazu (er ist im Bergischen Land aufgewachsen).


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:
			
		

> Mein Freund sagt "Knifte" dazu



Das kenne ich als Bezeichnung für ein belegtes Brot, also eine Stulle. ;-)


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Das kenne ich als Bezeichnung für ein belegtes Brot, also eine Stulle. ;-)


 
Es ist in der Tat laut Wörterbüchern das, was wir als (Fett-)Bemme bezeichnen.


----------



## Lykurg

flame said:
			
		

> Exkurs: die Anschnitte heißen bei uns "Scherze(r)l"
> 
> Wann erfindet endlich jemand ein Schwarzbrot mit MEHR als zwei Scherzerln ?!?!?!?!?


Danke!


----------



## waschzuber

Ich werf mal ein "Knärzle" in den Raum.


----------



## FloVi

waschzuber said:


> Ich werf mal ein "Knärzle" in den Raum.



Wo kommen wir denn da hin? Mit Essen wirft man nicht!


----------



## Bonjules

Im Schwaebischen, aber etwas weniger mundartlich, waere wohl 'Knaus'.
Es scheint da viele K's zu geben. Haben sie fuer Euch auch das Gefuehl der 'Haerte'?


----------



## FloVi

Bonjules said:


> Im Schwaebischen, aber etwas weniger mundartlich, waere wohl 'Knaus'.
> Es scheint da viele K's zu geben. Haben sie fuer Euch auch das Gefuehl der 'Haerte'?



Könnte was mit "knusprig" zu tun haben. Etymologen an die Front.


----------



## Lykurg

Laut meinem _Kluge _sind eine Vielzahl von Wörtern mit Kn- zusammengehörig - er stellt sie unter dem Lemma "Knolle" zusammen; dazu gehören auch etwa Knopf, Knödel, Knospe, Knorpel und Knüppel. Es geht jeweils um Verdickungen, dazu paßt auch, daß "Knust" offenbar auch einen Knorren (Astansatz) meinen kann.

"knuspern" und "Knoten" gehören aber vermutlich nicht dazu, sondern haben andere Ursprünge.


----------



## Bonjules

.....Knusper, knusper, Knaeus-chen, wer knabbert..
( ist das eine ...Alliteration?}


----------



## MrMagoo

heidita said:


> Bei mir zu Hause wurde immer
> 
> der Knapp (Knap)
> 
> gesagt.


 

Schließe mich an - auch ich kenne das Brotende eigentlich nur als "Knapp"!


----------



## MrMagoo

FloVi said:


> Das kenne ich als Bezeichnung für ein belegtes Brot, also eine Stulle. ;-)


 
So kenne ich es auch.
Für das belegte Brot sagen wir hier sonst auch "Butterbrot", auch, wenn keine Butter drauf ist! 

Daneben gibt es auch die Kurzform "das Butter" - jawohl, mit sächlichem Geschlecht - und wiederum gilt: Es heißt auch dann noch so, wenn gar keine Butter drauf ist! 

Die von der Schule/Arbeit wieder mitgebrachte, eigentlich für das Frühstück gedachte Schnitte ist das "Hasenbutter".


Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

Bonjules said:


> .....Knusper, knusper, Knaeus-chen, wer knabbert..
> ( ist das eine ...Alliteration?}


 
Ja, es ist eine Alliteration und ein Reim, wenn du den Satz fortsetzt. Allerdings hat das nicht allzu viel mit dem Brotende zu tun.


----------



## Bonjules

Nun, Dr Who,
Deiner meinung nach ist das 'Knaeuschen' nicht von 'Knaus'/Brotende?
Was bedeutet es dann?


----------



## cj427

> Heel, ich bin erstaunt!
> 
> Absatz!
> 
> Sagt man auch bei Hunden, heel, Sitz; aber für Brot! Was man alles hört!


 
Doch ist es sinnvoll!  Bei Hunden bedeutet "heel" nicht "sit", sondern "come here (to my heels) oder "follow me (at my heels)".  Und wenn ein Brotlaib ein Fuß wäre, wäre das Ende die Ferse.  Logisch, oder?


----------



## Whodunit

Bonjules said:


> Nun, Dr Who,
> Deiner meinung nach ist das 'Knaeuschen' nicht von 'Knaus'/Brotende?
> Was bedeutet es dann?


 
Ach, das meinst du mit "Alliteration"! Denkst du vielleicht an Onomatopoietika? Eine Alliteration ist einfach eine Aneinanderreihung von Wörtern mit gleichen Initialien:_ *D*er *d*umme *D*ackel *d*enkt *d*och, *d*ass *d*er *d*ort *d*rüben *d*efinitiv *d*icker ist._

Ich denke nicht, dass "Knäuschen" hier etwas mit Onomatopoesie zu tun hat, sondern es ist eine Alliteration und kann schon Brotende heißen.


----------



## Gabriele

Hi,

also ich kenne das nur als 
Knäppchen 

Und die Knifte ist hier auch ein Butterbrot.
Wenn man es wieder mit heim bringt ist es ein Hasenbrot.

Grins
Gabriele


----------

